# axolotl/is limestone safe?



## fish4962 (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought limestone from a gem/mineral show to use in my axolotl tank--is this safe? It has a glass bottom tank, so I wanted to use it so it won't be slippery.. Can I also use limestone in my other heated, freshwater tanks?

Thankyou,

fish4962


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

It should be fine. Make sure there are not heavy metals, like Copper, in the rock. Gold and Silver are great! Remember Marble is highly compacted Limestone and wiil not dissolve fast. I believe the Axolot origiinaly came from Limestone areas of Mexico. The Axolot is basically a salamander that didn't complete its development from tadpole to adult.


----------

